# Any app that can change voice during a call



## ashish2193 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey people I want to know if there is any app that can change your voice during a live call to prank a friend etc... 
Plz reply 
Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## ak21 (Jan 1, 2013)

Not sure if any of these are good...but 5 seconds of Google got me this: http://www.appszoom.com/android_applications/in+call+voice+changer Hope it helps


----------



## Khizar hayyat (Jan 4, 2013)

Not possible


----------



## anuj.is60 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ultra-voice changer app
using xda premium(don't forget the thanks :thumbup:

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------

Dude it is possible... . .Try ultra-voice changer app
-using xda premium (don't forget the thanks:thumbup: )


----------



## goomerguy (Jan 7, 2013)

tahnk you kindly for that


----------



## YooDee (Jan 8, 2013)

anuj.is60 said:


> Ultra-voice changer app
> using xda premium(don't forget the thanks :thumbup:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



thank for sharing
my friend was scared me with voice changer


----------



## speakerstick (Jan 10, 2013)

You can use Spoofap.
It also has other funny and usefull utilities.


----------



## ashppa (Mar 5, 2014)

*FunCall - in call Voice Changer*



ashish2193 said:


> Hey people I want to know if there is any app that can change your voice during a live call to prank a friend etc...
> Plz reply
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You can try this one, it works great in USA UK and Israel
I'm new so I can't add a link, but you should look for :

Android: funCall - Voice Change in Call
BARapps

iPhone: FunCall - Change Voice
By bar ish shalom

or replace the - with .
smarturl-it/7t


----------



## labnolblog (Feb 24, 2018)

a china based 1000 rs mobile has inbuilt voice changer which works perfectly then why we dont have for android


----------



## BitPlease (Mar 3, 2018)

speakerstick said:


> You can use Spoofap.
> It also has other funny and usefull utilities.

Click to collapse



LOL i had some experience with that. However it started acting up after a few days of use. Terrible for the battery as the app kept running in the background


----------



## Daria91 (Apr 27, 2018)

If the question is still actual I can recommend trying Voice Changer by Androbaby

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------

If the question is still actual I can recommend trying Voice Changer by Androbaby. It is a fun software for giving unusual effects to the voice, which will help to cheer the friend


----------



## anshul1211 (Aug 28, 2018)

*Check out this Cool Voice Changer app List*

Yeah, there are many good voice changer apps available in the market for this purpose for both Android and iOS phones. So here I am giving you the list of some quality voice changing apps.

1- Best Voice Changer (Android).

2- Call Voice Changer (Android, iOS).

3- Funny Call (iOS).

4- Funcall (Android, iOS).

6- Voice changer calling (Android).

Also, check out some more cool voice changer app at howtotechies.


----------



## techmizan (Oct 14, 2018)

*Change Voice During Call*

In short, currently android have no methods that support low latency audio (used during calls) in real time. So developers cannot access this speech signals even if they want to. So unfortunately no App or even custom ROM can do that for you for now.


----------



## heynando (Oct 30, 2020)

What if an external microphone is plugged in via USB otg? Could the low latency be solved?


----------

